
Embedding Lisp in C++ – A Recipe - ingve
http://chriskohlhepp.wordpress.com/embedding-lisp-in-cplusplus-a-recipe/
======
agentultra
This is amazing! Thanks for the tip. I'm trying this out on my next game. CL
is much more powerful than Lua and something I'm more comfortable with as a
language. Seems to be nearly as painless integrating too.

------
lisper
A Lisp embedded in C++

[https://github.com/rongarret/ciel](https://github.com/rongarret/ciel)

It's a toy, but it works.

------
CurtHagenlocher
Lisp is everywhere because compilers use ASTs?

~~~
AnimalMuppet
Yeah, that bugged me, too.

Lisp code is written as an AST? True. C++ (and other) compilers convert code
to an AST? Also true. Therefore "No matter if you are programming in Python or
C++, Lisp is invariably what holds up the scaffolding behind the scenes. This
is true because Lisp is the Lingua Franca of your compiler"? Non sequitur
(literally, "it does not follow").

That logic boils down to "A is a C, and B is a C, therefore A is a B". No, it
isn't. It would be equally (il)logical to claim that "B is an A", that is,
that Lisp was a C++ compiler.

~~~
greyfade
In my reading, it appears to be an assumption based on GCC, which apparently
uses lisp-like code to represent its AST. (Is this true? I don't know, I
haven't looked.)

